# Retro East @ Slots-A-Lot Raceway



## kennethpiccola (Mar 27, 2012)

Date: Saturday, August 25, 2012

Time: 7:00 A.M. - 11:00 P.M.

Place: Slots-A-Lot Raceway
1100 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, New York
United States 11010

Host: Manager of Slots-A-Lot Raceway, Kenneth Piccola (Kenny)

Tech: Joe Neumeister (Noose)

Race Director: Derek Velez

Doors Open: 7:00 A.M.

Tracks Open: 8:00 A.M.

Pit Pass: $5.00

Schedule:
First Race - Formula 1 - King Track
(Entry Fee: $15.00)

45 Minute Break/Intermission

Second Race - GT Coupe Fk - King Track
(Entry Fee: $10.00)

No Break/Intermission

Third Race - Jail Door Sport Cars - Kingleman Track
(Entry Fee: $5.00)

*Extra Turn-Marshalls On Duty

*Free BBQ Luncheon

*Free Hot/Cold Beverages

*Free Parking

*Live Webcast http://www.ustream.tv/channel/slots-a-lot-raceway

For more information and details visit our website www.slotsalot.net or call us at 1-(516)-616-7075.


----------

